# k5 - should i buy it.



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

they have a k5 blazer for sale dowm the street. the body doesnt look that rough and it has a western setup with no blade. they guy wants 500 dollars and i was just wondering if i was to buy it and part it out how much would i get for it? or is it worth buying and fixing it up. some advise would be nice. i may take pictures tomarrow of it if it is nice out.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Well there's a guy on here trying to sell a K5 blazer for 10 times that price, no plow, and body/paint in OK shape, so I'd say you might have a real gem there. Heck, the truck side Western stuff could be worth half your purchase price.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

thats what i was thinking. from what ic an see it needs a windshield. its missing but thats not a huge deal. the truck frame looks good and the body doesnt have cancer showing. i am going tomarrow to look at it in the light and make him an offer of 300 bucks or so. it might be a nice project to have if the price is right. i just sold a fisher plow frame for 200 bucks. just the frame for that year. so if i can get that for the frame that is on the truck it would be great, i would keep the pump for a spare. its a electric hyrdalic setup like the first mm1 . we will see what happens


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

be sure to look at the underside, especially in the area right behind the front seats. these where a problem area for these trucks. also check the back gate. if it works and the hinges aren't seized go for it even if he says $500 is the lowest. a working gate can pull allmost that much by itself.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

bharry20;623769 said:


> be sure to look at the underside, especially in the area right behind the front seats. these where a problem area for these trucks. also check the back gate. if it works and the hinges aren't seized go for it even if he says $500 is the lowest. a working gate can pull allmost that much by itself.


ill be sure to check that tomarrow. thnaks for the input


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

X2! they were notorius for those two spots. If the gate opens, pull the carpet up, if you can see the ground it's a New England Blazer. If it's anywhere near intact there and behind the front seats it's a smokin' deal. If it's a good looking and running truck I'd say it's worth fixing. Windshields are cheap if you know where to look. I had mine done for $180 last winter, not bad cause the junkyard wanted $100 for a used one and I'd have to put it in myself.
As far as parting it out, running SBCs don't pull down a lot of money. There were just too many of them made, so theyre a dime a dozen. Not likely going to be a ton of sheetmetal you can resell. Trannys are good for a couple hundred, but the axles aren't worth anything.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

If you do get it i have 3 rims and tires off my old 90 K5 u can have for free....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mikelawtown;624037 said:


> If you do get it i have 3 rims and tires off my old 90 K5 u can have for free....


i'm just curious....what happened to the fourth one? =]

Sounds like a good deal on the blazer...i almost bought an 86 a few weeks back as a project...guy wanted 400 bucks for it! Frame and body were in MINT shape, needed some motor work but no big deal, i'll wish i bought it soon i'm sure! lol Be sure to post up pics if you get it!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Forget parting it out, fix it enough to use as a backup truck! Can't really go wrong if it runs and drives and plows for $500! 

Windshields aren't the glue-in type like a car, they use a rubber gasket. You can do it in your driveway at home.

You can buy a conventional blade (I'm assuming thats what it is) on ebay for under $250 any day of the week to fit.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

mcwlandscaping;624186 said:


> i'm just curious....what happened to the fourth one? =]
> 
> Sounds like a good deal on the blazer...i almost bought an 86 a few weeks back as a project...guy wanted 400 bucks for it! Frame and body were in MINT shape, needed some motor work but no big deal, i'll wish i bought it soon i'm sure! lol Be sure to post up pics if you get it!


Well i bought 4 rims with new tires off a bud and when i sold the truck it didnt have a spare so they insisted they had a spare ,so i threw it in the back and off they were..


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, if you do get it and decide to fix it up, I have a set of 4 American Racing AR-39's 15 x 10 rims with 33x12.5x15 mud terains mounted on them with about 10,000 miles on the tires lying around from my old Blazer as well as a black skyler soft top with the tinted rear window for it. Looking for $400 for the rim/tire combo OBO and $400 OBO on the top.

Rims
http://www.young-blood.com/yb/images/wheels/americanracing/truck/AR-39(series39).jpg

Soft Top
http://www.skylercorp.com/images/blaz-bch.jpg

I also think I have a new P.side front fender still in the box in my parents basement sitting around.


----------



## OurPlowGuy (Aug 25, 2012)

*Cash 4 clunkers factor!*

"As far as parting it out, running SBCs don't pull down a lot of money. There were just too many of them made, so they're a dime a dozen." 
SBC= 5#!T Box Cars? 
The Cash for Clunkers took LOTS of K5's off the road so no, they are no longer 10 4 12 Esp if there is not a lot of rust! No doubt the tailgate area goes 1st also from the door posts back to under and in front of the rear seat, both sides. Also the bed behind the rear seat. Pull out the carpet and look in ALL these places. Thats not to say it won't be worth redoing it or having it redone. 500 if it is runs well and is not rotted all to Hell is a VG price!

I love the K5 because they have a short wheel base = smaller turning radius = getting in and out of tight places that others can't of won't = more customers = fix the bugger up and run it if U like plowing! If you don't like plowing = Throw a plow on it and sell it for the upcoming season.
- Ed
PS
This is just my 2 cents worth so take it for what it's worth:
If you can: have the body work done by an out of work body guy. 
And again, if you can: sell it to someone who can REALLY use the thing at a reasonable price. I'm not saying to give it away, just reasonable.

With all the things STILL going on with the economy, there are still lots of folks STILL hurting. Just remember to tell them to pass on their good fortune. You have no idea how far that will go! Although there are a lot of people that HAVE to rely on "the system", not having to do that helps us all. Best of all, it can help YOU do the deal faster = cash in your pocket sooner = on to the next great deal = more $ in your pocket...
Like I said: just my 2 cents worth so take it for what it's worth!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

this thread is 5 years old I'm sure Rusted away by now.


----------

